# copie vhs sur dvd



## cheepp (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Est il possible de copier des cassettes vhs sur des dvd à partir d'un magnétoscope.
Merci


----------



## nikolo (28 Septembre 2006)

cheepp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est il possible de copier des cassettes vhs sur des dvd à partir d'un magnétoscope.
> Merci


 

oui avec un transcoder de vhs : miglia take 2 qui accepte le secam et le pal. tu importes dans imovie par exemple , fais ton montage , passe le tout à idvd et tu as ton DVD.

http://miglia.com/fr/produits/video/director2/index.htmlhttp://www.miglia.com


----------



## cheepp (28 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> oui avec un transcoder de vhs : miglia take 2 qui accepte le secam et le pal. tu importes dans imovie par exemple , fais ton montage , passe le tout à idvd et tu as ton DVD.
> 
> http://miglia.com/fr/produits/video/director2/index.html


Merci pour ta réponse, mais j'aimerai ne pas passer par imovie faire direct vhs dvd, car pas besoin de montage, cela est il possible? merci beaucoup


----------



## CBi (28 Septembre 2006)

Si tu veux faire le plus direct et le plus rapide, ach&#232;te un graveur/lecteur de DVD de salon, il y en a de pas chers maintenant si sans disque dur. Pour plus de conseils, voir Mac et Video


----------



## cheepp (28 Septembre 2006)

CBi a dit:


> Si tu veux faire le plus direct et le plus rapide, achète un graveur/lecteur de DVD de salon, il y en a de pas chers maintenant si sans disque dur. Pour plus de conseils, voir Mac et Video



Ou dans mac et vidéo?


----------



## cheepp (29 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> oui avec un transcoder de vhs : miglia take 2 qui accepte le secam et le pal. tu importes dans imovie par exemple , fais ton montage , passe le tout à idvd et tu as ton DVD.
> 
> http://miglia.com/fr/produits/video/director2/index.html



merci pour ta réponse, mais j'aimerais  de préférence ne pas acheter d'appareil trop cher, et de plus de ne pas passer par imovie car ce sont des cassettes du commerce qui n'ont pas besoin d'être montées.
Salutations André


----------



## nikolo (29 Septembre 2006)

cheepp a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse, mais j'aimerais de préférence ne pas acheter d'appareil trop cher, et de plus de ne pas passer par imovie car ce sont des cassettes du commerce qui n'ont pas besoin d'être montées.
> Salutations André


 
c'est soit un appareil comme celui que je t'a iproposé soit un graveur de dvd de salon.

pas d'autres alternatives.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

Il y a aussi une possibilit&#233; de ce c&#244;t&#233; (j'en ai un, &#231;a marche pas mal).


----------



## cheepp (29 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a aussi une possibilité de ce côté (j'en ai un, ça marche pas mal).



Merci pour ta réponse, cela me parait pas mal, mais pourrait tu développer un peu plus tes applications cela m'aiderait dans le  choix de toutes les réponses dans ce sujet.
Avec mes remerciements à vous tous.
André (cheep)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

Ce bo&#238;tier se branche sur le port Firewire du Mac. Ii a une alimentation externe optionnelle, mais fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sans (je ne l'ai pas), aliment&#233; par le port Firewire.

Il dispose d'une entr&#233;e et d'une sortie vid&#233;ocomposite (une cinch pour la vid&#233;o, deux pour le son), d'une sortie "alim" pour un cam&#233;scope, d'une entr&#233;e et d'une sortie S-Vid&#233;o, d'une entr&#233;e et d'une sortie Firewire (l'entr&#233;e est en fait &#224; double sens, Mac -> bo&#238;tier et bo&#238;tier -> Mac, la sortie elle, est pour brancher un cam&#233;scope num&#233;rique), d'un tuner TV pour certains mod&#232;les, et d'un tuner TV et un tuner FM pour d'autres. Ah, aussi un bouton on/off qui &#233;vite de devoir le d&#233;brancher lorsqu'on en a pas besoin. Il dispose d'applications permettant de visionner les vid&#233;os dans plusieurs tailles de fen&#234;tres, et aussi en plein &#233;cran. on peut, pour les mod&#232;les avec tuner, utiliser le mac comme magn&#233;toscope num&#233;rique pour enregistrer la TV.

Je l'utilise entre autre pour passer des vid&#233;o VHS en DVD, ou le contraire, mais aussi pour utiliser un cam&#233;scope analogique comme webcam firewire compatible iChat.


----------



## cheepp (29 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce boîtier se branche sur le port Firewire du Mac. Ii a une alimentation externe optionnelle, mais fonctionne très bien sans (je ne l'ai pas), alimenté par le port Firewire.
> 
> Il dispose d'une entrée et d'une sortie vidéocomposite (une cinch pour la vidéo, deux pour le son), d'une sortie "alim" pour un caméscope, d'une entrée et d'une sortie S-Vidéo, d'une entrée et d'une sortie Firewire (l'entrée est en fait à double sens, Mac -> boîtier et boîtier -> Mac, la sortie elle, est pour brancher un caméscope numérique), d'un tuner TV pour certains modèles, et d'un tuner TV et un tuner FM pour d'autres. Ah, aussi un bouton on/off qui évite de devoir le débrancher lorsqu'on en a pas besoin. Il dispose d'applications permettant de visionner les vidéos dans plusieurs tailles de fenêtres, et aussi en plein écran. on peut, pour les modèles avec tuner, utiliser le mac comme magnétoscope numérique pour enregistrer la TV.
> 
> Je l'utilise entre autre pour passer des vidéo VHS en DVD, ou le contraire, mais aussi pour utiliser un caméscope analogique comme webcam firewire compatible iChat.



Sympa à toi pour ta mise au point je t'en remerci énormément. Salut à plus. André
Ah j'oubliais la doc est elle en Français?


----------



## figue (29 Septembre 2006)

J'ai lu le fil avec interêt car j'ai aussi du HI8 à transferer.

Question 1 Le Formac et Director's Cut sont à peut près équivalent en prix. Le formac que tu suggères pilote-il la source analogique comme si c'etait un scope dV ? Le Director's Cut le fait.

Question 2 Au sujet de l'alimentation optionnelle, est elle nécessaire si on branche le boitier sur un macbook ?

Question 3 Tu me prêtes une semaine ton boitier ?   

Merci, bye


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

cheepp a dit:


> Sympa à toi pour ta mise au point je t'en remerci énormément. Salut à plus. André
> Ah j'oubliais la doc est elle en Français?



La doc et les programmes. Tu peux télécharger le tout sur le site dont je t'ai passé le lien sur mon premier post (doc en PDF).


----------

